# Free Room or Car?



## Diesel86 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I might have the opportunity to take an approximately 3 month non-paid position at firm in Stellenbosch at the begging of the 2010. They would be willing to cover the cost of renting an apartment/flat OR renting me a car for transportation. The details are very vague at this point, but I am trying to further investigate this opportunity. What are your thoughts?

I have been living in the US all my life and currently my rent is around $530 + $70 for utilities + $45 for cable TV/internet. I allow $350-400 for food/beverages each month.

Also, what are reputable websites to look for roommates or rooms for rent? Being from the US, I am accustomed to Craigslist. However, this site does not seem to be wildly used in SA. There seems to be many little sites, is there one main one?


----------



## Diesel86 (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone out there?



Diesel86 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I might have the opportunity to take an approximately 3 month non-paid position at firm in Stellenbosch at the begging of the 2010. They would be willing to cover the cost of renting an apartment/flat OR renting me a car for transportation. The details are very vague at this point, but I am trying to further investigate this opportunity. What are your thoughts?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyron199 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey, cant help much with your questions but I will suggest junkmail.co.za as an alternative to craigslist.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Let them supply the car.
Reliable transport is imperative.
You might not like the room or the area that they will pick the cheapest possible.
you can easily find a new room when you are out there.
They cannot steal a room and the Hire Company will immediately supply a new car.


----------

